

How to get a traffic spike to your Web 2.0 App - dmytton
http://www.6zap.com/blog/?p=165

======
jreposa
The KillerStartups requires a ton of information, so you have to be
comfortable giving all of that away.

It's more of an experiment though, since our traffic is already seeing a
steady uptick.

------
chaosmachine
A good Reddit submission can bring in close to 30K new visitors, in my
experience.

~~~
Tritis
How many users did you retain after the spike relative to before the reddit
submission?

~~~
chaosmachine
Less than 1%.

The user comments were mostly positive (1300 upvotes, 400 downvotes), and the
site made a reasonable amount of money from the traffic, but the service was
not compelling enough for people to use it daily. That's my fault, though, not
Reddit's.

------
brandnewlow
How the heck does a "Full featured, open-source communication platform that
includes e-mail, calendar, file management and contacts into a single page"
get 474 referrals from Wikipedia?

~~~
dmat
<http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Awikipedia.org+6zap>

By choosing a name that floats to the top in an alphabetical listing :-).

~~~
brandnewlow
Reason #4 for why I should name my kid "1Aaron".

------
ucdaz
You might want to focus on smaller bloggers since they're more desperate for
content and more willing to write about you. Having multiple write ups from
upcoming bloggers can can add up to more hits to your site.

